# Any reports from 1st member's event in California?



## wmmmmm (May 26, 2008)

It's been over 24 hrs since it started, anyone know what the big wing ding is?


----------



## Carl D (May 26, 2008)

There is a sizable write up about it on DISboards. From what I read it was very impressive. 
I would link it, but the site is down. I beleive it's in DVC Mouselanneous.


----------



## Denise L (May 26, 2008)

Here is a link to at least one description of the units. No photos were allowed.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1797443&page=9


----------



## Denise L (May 26, 2008)

Not sure if this thread should be merged with the original thread, or what. Anyhow, here is another link.

http://www.allearsnet.com/blogs/lindamac/2008/05/not_ready_dvc_travel_expo_at_t.html


----------



## SDKath (May 26, 2008)

Linda's report sounded fantastic.  I WISH they allowed pix of the models.  Oh well, I guess we will just have to drive up and take a look.  The incentives were the best I have heard in a long time too!  I cannot wait for those GCV points to go on sale!

Katherine


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 26, 2008)

Those are the best incentives I've seen period. Though they have been giving out some nice ones at the DVC "store" in IL. If I was in a add-on mode, I would have road tripped to Chicago for the weekend.


----------



## laxmom (May 26, 2008)

Great report.  The incentives were impressive.  Gotta get thru buying the current one.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 27, 2008)

I'm pissed... I wanted to see a model and they wouldn't let us.  

The incentives were great if I had the money but the presentation was boring...  They told us the incentives were only good for that night.  Not sure how true that was but that's what they told us.

I might have bought if I saw a model...


----------



## SDKath (May 27, 2008)

I don't get it.  Someone on DISb saw the models and described it in detail?!!  How come you couldn't see it?  I would have been really upset too in your shoes.  

Katherine


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 27, 2008)

I don't either.  But you know Disney they aren't a hard sell.  I'm sure if we pressed they would have let us but I didn't have the energy to play that game.  

The incentives were AWESOME though...


----------



## Carl D (May 27, 2008)

I don't think I read anything about models. I better go back and re-read.
Anyway, they're not selling the Grand Californian yet. Only SSR and AKV.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 27, 2008)

Carl D said:


> I don't think I read anything about models. I better go back and re-read.
> Anyway, they're not selling the Grand Californian yet. Only SSR and AKV.



From what I read some people got to see the models others did not. Craftsmen style, someone said they are even better looking than AKV.


----------



## rhonda (May 27, 2008)

We saw the Grand Californian models on Monday and yes, they were very lovely.    From what we were told, you had to be an current member to see the models.

It wouldn't have made much sense to show prospective members the Grand Californian models if the only thing offered for sale was AKV??  Well ... other than the whole "founding members" issue, "Buy AKV now so that you may be eligible to buy Grand Californian sometime next year ..."


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 27, 2008)

rhonda said:


> We saw the Grand Californian models on Monday and yes, they were very lovely.    From what we were told, you had to be an current member to see the models.
> 
> It wouldn't have made much sense to show prospective members the Grand Californian models if the only thing offered for sale was AKV??  Well ... other than the whole "founding members" issue, "Buy AKV now so that you may be eligible to buy Grand Californian sometime next year ..."



Well... that's strange we are members and have been since Oct 2003.  What surprised me the most is that we don't have very many points and so we would have been the "classic" easy sell.  You know what I mean.  If you look at our DVC activity we are always in the borrowed mode.  In fact, we don't have enough points to stay in WDW next Thanksgiving that we are staying at another timeshare through a II exchange with our other timeshare.

Anyways...  I thought they could have tried harder...

Oh, we did see a worker from the cruise that we hadn't seen since last July...  That was fun!!


----------



## rhonda (May 27, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Well... that's strange we are members and have been since Oct 2003.  What surprised me the most is that we don't have very many points and so we would have been the "classic" easy sell.


Oh, that is very strange!  (Sorry, I hadn't caught on to your being members.)


----------



## FLYNZ4 (May 30, 2008)

Rhonda,

Are you going to add on at GCV?   I think I will if it makes it to the general DVC membership... and I suspect it will.    I don't think I want to get a lot of points there however.

/Jim


----------



## wmmmmm (May 30, 2008)

rhonda said:


> We saw the Grand Californian models on Monday and yes, they were very lovely.    From what we were told, you had to be an current member to see the models.
> 
> It wouldn't have made much sense to show prospective members the Grand Californian models if the only thing offered for sale was AKV??  Well ... other than the whole "founding members" issue, "Buy AKV now so that you may be eligible to buy Grand Californian sometime next year ..."


Actually, none of the stories make sense.  If there are only limited points and they are going to sell out to the founding members and or existing DVC members, why build models at all?

Of course, by definition, most of us already bit hook, line and sinker.


----------



## rhonda (May 30, 2008)

FLYNZ4 said:


> Rhonda,
> 
> Are you going to add on at GCV?   I think I will if it makes it to the general DVC membership... and I suspect it will.    I don't think I want to get a lot of points there however.
> 
> /Jim


Jim,

I dunno, maybe, kinda thinking about it ... sorta. Hard to say ...   We were told that our add-on last September, purchased at DL, qualifies us for the "Founding Members" program -- so we'll at least have a chance.

We really enjoyed our 3 night stay at GC -- but who wouldn't?  We were treated like royalty the entire weekend.  We received an upgrade to the Concierge level -- and an end unit at that.  The room's furnishings, bedding and linens were top-notch and the room was perfectly quiet.  Our blue DVC-member card was recognized and honored each place we tried (what a first!!) and we were often offered a better discount for our WDW APs.  CMs treated us to little surprises like 2-for-1 pin trades and undeserved coffee refills -- unexpected delights.

We enjoyed hotel guest perks including the early hour at DL on Saturday and a "power walk" through DCA on Monday.  (The power walk was a 2 mile loop through the park at 7:30a -- no charge.  Highly recommended!)

The models were impressive -- and almost the same quality as the CL hotel room.  (Darn -- I forgot to inspect the linens!!)  Seeing the model made quite an impression on both of us -- but why?  I'm thinking the entire weekend was a setup to that moment ... aided by the secretiveness shrouding the models. 

So to buy or not buy ... I just don't know.  If we didn't already have WM it would be an easier "Go for it!" decision.  But given Dolphins Cove, the new WM Anaheim and the odd-chance of using my DVC SSR points for GCV ... I clearly don't _need_ another purchase ... but ... 100 points would be nice, hmm?

(Yes, I saw your post about having access to Club 33.  A very special friend treated me to lunch there some 20+ years ago ... lovely!)


----------



## rhonda (May 30, 2008)

wmmmmm said:


> Actually, none of the stories make sense.  If there are only limited points and they are going to sell out to the founding members and or existing DVC members, why build models at all?


We wondered about that too. Our conclusion: building the models allows the designers to tweak things that might not have been seen on paper??


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jun 3, 2008)

rhonda said:


> I dunno, maybe, kinda thinking about it ... sorta. Hard to say ...   ...
> 
> ...So to buy or not buy ... I just don't know.  If we didn't already have WM it would be an easier "Go for it!" decision.  But given Dolphins Cove, the new WM Anaheim and the odd-chance of using my DVC SSR points for GCV ... I clearly don't _need_ another purchase ... but ... 100 points would be nice, hmm?



_"But I know one thing... indecision may or may not be my problem"

Lyrics: Jimmy Buffett​_/Jim (in the same state of indecision as you)


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 3, 2008)

rhonda said:


> Jim,
> 
> (Yes, I saw your post about having access to Club 33.  A very special friend treated me to lunch there some 20+ years ago ... lovely!)



May I jump in with a quick question?  Does owning DVC get you access to Club 33 somehow?  We've been on the membership waiting list for over four years, and other than a confirmation of our status on the list, we've heard nothing.  A friend who applied to be on the list was told that they're no longer taking names - the list had gotten so long.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 3, 2008)

CapriciousC said:


> May I jump in with a quick question?  Does owning DVC get you access to Club 33 somehow?  We've been on the membership waiting list for over four years, and other than a confirmation of our status on the list, we've heard nothing.  A friend who applied to be on the list was told that they're no longer taking names - the list had gotten so long.


If only!    No help from DVC, I'm afraid - although that would make a really great perk!


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jun 3, 2008)

CapriciousC said:


> May I jump in with a quick question?  Does owning DVC get you access to Club 33 somehow?  We've been on the membership waiting list for over four years, and other than a confirmation of our status on the list, we've heard nothing.  A friend who applied to be on the list was told that they're no longer taking names - the list had gotten so long.



Last I heard the waiting list had grown to 15 years... and they stopped taking names.

/Jim


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the answer about Club 33 - I figured it was too good to be true.

They have definitely stopped adding names to the list.  If it is a 15 year wait, we've got another ten years or so to go.  Rats.  We had the pleasure of having brunch there once years ago for a charity event and it was wonderful.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jun 6, 2008)

CapriciousC said:


> Thanks for the answer about Club 33 - I figured it was too good to be true.
> 
> They have definitely stopped adding names to the list.  If it is a 15 year wait, we've got another ten years or so to go.  Rats.  We had the pleasure of having brunch there once years ago for a charity event and it was wonderful.



Six of us went in October... and we had a great time.   I am hoping to get an invitation again 

/Jim


----------

